# Feeling like my head is empty



## chrisxyz (May 23, 2011)

Sooo... my head feels like it's really empty. No thoughts, no emotions. Yes, I'm exaggerating a bit, but it's like that. Because of that I have some speech difficulties too...

Other things:
Sometimes I even feel like I don't even exist, just in a dream. (Yeah, I know that is what we call Derealization)
But sometimes I think about "What if I'm dead, and this is afterlife or something?". Have you ever had thoughts of this?


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

Why. said:


> Sooo... my head feels like it's really empty. No thoughts, no emotions. Yes, I'm exaggerating a bit, but it's like that. Because of that I have some speech difficulties too...
> 
> Other things:
> Sometimes I even feel like I don't even exist, just in a dream. (Yeah, I know that is what we call Derealization)
> But sometimes I think about "What if I'm dead, and this is afterlife or something?". Have you ever had thoughts of this?


Huh the empty head feeling, I remember a few months ago I wrote a post about it and ever since then my head reminds the same way. 
And the thoughts like you are having I am having too and we're probably not the only one I saw many posts similar to this. 
It's like you know you are alive but just cannot seem to feel like it, damn it.
Best of luck!


----------



## chrisxyz (May 23, 2011)

kikki said:


> Huh the empty head feeling, I remember a few months ago I wrote a post about it and ever since then my head reminds the same way.
> And the thoughts like you are having I am having too and we're probably not the only one I saw many posts similar to this.
> It's like you know you are alive but just cannot seem to feel like it, damn it.
> Best of luck!


Aw, thanks, man. You too ;D


----------



## Darren84 (Jun 11, 2011)

=


----------



## chrisxyz (May 23, 2011)

Heh, I think I know what you felt









I also have friggen visual snow... It is the worst symptom for me right now besides brain fog.


----------



## Darren84 (Jun 11, 2011)

=


----------



## Clark (Jan 18, 2011)

Why. said:


> Sooo... my head feels like it's really empty. No thoughts, no emotions. Yes, I'm exaggerating a bit, but it's like that. Because of that I have some speech difficulties too...
> 
> Other things:
> Sometimes I even feel like I don't even exist, just in a dream. (Yeah, I know that is what we call Derealization)
> But sometimes I think about "What if I'm dead, and this is afterlife or something?". Have you ever had thoughts of this?


Hey I have had that, I am almost recovred now but I remember that feeling, it will get better just hang in there. I know how painful it can be


----------

